

How Hollywood Killed Death - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/20/magazine/how-hollywood-killed-death.html

======
nymph
If you've ever watched someone pass -- you'd know how true this is.

Tens of thousands of times over, they've desensitized us to the most intimate
and intense of experiences. Yet when it happens right in front of you, to
someone you truly love and have shared your life with, it completely consumes
and destroys you.

There's nothing you've ever seen on the screen that can possibly compare to
it.

